# Afficher le niveau de la batterie d'une enceinte bluetooth



## muchado (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

*J'ai une petite enceinte Ryght connectée en bluetooth à mon Mac (en 10.8). Je voudrais pouvoir connaître depuis mon mac le niveau de sa batterie. *

Rien n'apparaît dans le menu bluetooth, et rien dans les préférences systèmes (même en affichant les détails avancés)

Je sais que tous les périphériques bluetooth n'indiquent pas nécessairement le niveau de leur batterie,* mais quand je connecte l'enceinte à mon iphone le niveau de la batterie apparaît à côté de l'icone bluetooth !* C'est très pratique.

Tous les utilitaires que j'ai trouvé n'indiquent que le niveau de batteries des claviers et souris...

Bref, pourquoi ça apparaît sur mon iphone et pas sur mon mac ? Si quelqu'un a une astuce, une commande de terminal, etc. je suis preneur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2013)

muchado a dit:


> pourquoi ça apparaît sur mon iphone et pas sur mon mac ?



Parce que le système de ton iPhone dispose d'une API permettant de récupérer l'info, mais pas ton Mac. Il serait peut-être possible de détourner celle dédiée à la Magic Mouse, mais j'imagine qu'il s'agit d'une API non documentée qu'Apple réserve à son propre usage et interdit aux développeurs tiers.

Pour te dire, même le niveau de batterie de mon autre souris Bluetooth, une "Mac Mice", donc souris spécialement dédiée au Mac, mais pas vendue par Apple, n'apparait pas dans les préférences "Bluetooth" ou "Souris".

Par contre, le niveau de piles de ma Magic Mouse apparait aussi dans "iStat Pro", mais de manière erronée, j'imagine donc qu'il existe une API "leurre" destinée à égarer les développeurs souhaitant passer outre aux directives de programmation édictées par Apple


----------



## muchado (6 Novembre 2013)

Grrrr...
Merci pour l'explication ! C'est assez dingue, surtout le coup de l'API leurre : au moins je me sens moins bête.


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2013)

ce n'est pas une API leurre!

Simplement, à partir de l'info que renvoie la MagicMouse, Apple a modifié il y a quelques temps déjà, la valeur qu'ils indiquent pour laisser croire à un niveau de charge à 100% plus longtemps, puis un écroulement de la charge très rapide (plutôt qu'une décharge linéaire)


Il suffit de reprendre une ancienne version de SnowLeopard pour voir la même indication de charge que ce soit par MacOS X ou par des utilitaires comme iStat Pro

je vous renvoie aux messages remontant à l'époque du changement opéré par Apple (avec MacOS X 10.6.7)
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/bug-...-souris-clavier-apple-737662.html#post9272262

et à la comparaison des 2 courbes de décharge que j'avais reconstituée:






Jusqu'à MacOS X 10.6.6, le système renvoyait la valeur de charge correspondant à la droite bleue (ce qu'iStatPro continue d'afficher car c'est la valeur que retourne la MagicMouse), et depuis 10.6.7, Apple corrige cette valeur pour faire afficher une décharge suivant la courbe rouge


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> ce n'est pas une API leurre!



Je ne sais pas, mais ça donne des résultats bizarres quand même (que ça soit dans les prefs souris ou avec iStat Pro). Depuis ton message, je me suis amusé à relever les chiffres tous les deux jours, et voici ce que donnent les trois premiers relevés :




Donc, il semble qu'entre lundi et aujourd'hui, ma souris ai rendu à ses batteries, l'énergie qu'elle leur avait pompée entre samedi et lundi


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2013)

La valeur renvoyée par le gestionnaire de la batterie (dans la souris) est celle que continue d'afficher iStatPro.

Quand on arrive dans le dernier tiers de charge, une fluctuation de quelques % de la charge n'a rien d'étonnant (39 ou 37% ce n'est pas fondamentalement différent! Il suffit que la souris ait été exposée au soleil, et hop, ses batteries fournissent un peu plus d'énergie, ou au contraire qu'elle ait pris un coup de froid le 11 novembre, et pouf... la batterie délivre un peu moins)


----------

